

Ask HN: How many Canadians live in the SFBay area? - martinshen

I&#x27;m from Toronto and at least once per day I seem to meet a Canadian.<p>I&#x27;ve heard a rumor that there&#x27;s something over 400,000 Canadians which would make it the 13th largest metro area by Canadian population.
======
DrScump
Canadians are one of several invasive nonnative species that are becoming a
growing problem here.

The current strategy to combat this is to release sterile Canadians into the
wild to reduce herd fertility, adding the release of contraceptives at Sharks
and Barracuda games and Digital Moose gatherings as they occur.

------
mattbillenstein
I met one just the other day -- he said "a-booot" a lot.

